# Who wants to serve a billionaire?



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Check out this article (see below for the link to The Guardian) about working on superyachts owned by billionaires. Do you think these rich folks could afford an on-board string quartet for the season? Might be an idea for them to consider. And what works would they like to be played? I'm game. Anchors away and land ahoy !!!
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2013/jun/24/who-wants-serve-billionaire-superyachts


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Money is nothing more than a credit system, e.g If you have $100 usd right now you can use it to gain access to a fairly considerable amount of food, novelty experiences like going to a theme park, use it for transport. Effectively a good way of thinking about it is as stored 'Energy.' If you do nothing with it, it's stored potential energy.

So what annoys me so much is that even in a capitalist world there should not be individuals who have billions of dollars or whatever currency. For e.g some one with a lot less is Simon Cowell, his net worth is around £200 million or something, tonight that £200 million is going to be stored in his bank, and the same again tomorrow and the next day and so on. If he spent £198 million on a charity today instead of keeping it in his bank so he can feel special, then the money (energy) could be used to cure diseases, help vulnerable people etc. While still holding a couple of million so he can still live an excessive lifestyle.

The fact that he won't use it, just store it for selfish satisfaction is depriving people from advancing and effectively denying a large quantity of people a decent quality of life and some there life in general. 

So people with excessive amounts of cash are holding the world back from advancing at the rate to which we are fully capable of. It's disgusting and immoral. The majority of people are happy to suffer and see it as just the way things are, they're even happy to do a low pay job, slave away, struggle to pay their bills so that they can get a small amount of free time.. which they spend ironically watching programmes like the real wives of orange county or made in Chelsea, who are enjoying a narcissistic lifestyle at YOUR expense.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think the billionaires should serve us, time to earn those billions.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

you could sabotage the whole thing by playing music they are least likely to enjoy. Captive audience!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

If you do get that gig, don't forget to play "Nearer, My God, to Thee" as the last number of the voyage. That's the hymn some survivors later reported that the Titanic's string ensemble played as the vessel sank.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I would want to serve a billionaire that _cares _about what I do, not one where I tell them, "Here! HIRE ME! I deserve it! You ought to like my playing! And I'm a starving musician! blah blah blah..." In that case, it becomes a game, where the billionaire will say, "ok... play me your classical music, but only if you stand on our head, and then I might toss you a bone," and because the musician is _so determined_ to show off their skill and get money, would debase themselves (this is figuratively speaking). If it was a proper relationship between the musician and patron, no such abuse would occur.

I care more about serving people who care about what I do. If they happen to have a lot of money, all the better. I'm not jealous of the rich. Because I'm happier than most rich people.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Maybe something arranged by Justin Bieber for the fatcats bimbos?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

If the movies are anything to go by, at billionaires' parties the string quartet always plays either Vivaldi's Four Seasons or Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. I have a feeling string quartets would have it better even in hell.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Is whining about what others don't give to charity helping charities or is it helping one justify not giving more to charities?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Couchie said:


> or is it helping one justify not giving more to charities?


don't worry, they don't need help justifying hoarding money!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

as it is in the habit of the obscenely rich to f-over the world economy and then have the cheek to make the rest of us pay for it.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Somewhat related to this topic is a discussion I had with a co-worker awhile back. There was an article about some rich guy who threw a party that cost like five million dollars. The tone of the article and the side my co-worker was taking was how obscene and outrageous it was to spend that much money on a party. And, there is certainly some truth to that. However, the side I took was that it wasn't like he took five million bucks out to a field and lit it on fire. He hired caterers, someone to come out and set up the tents, some company to handle the parking, some more people to handle security, and on and on. A big chunk of the five mil he spent ended up in other people's pockets and back into the economy. As obscene as it may have been, it's better when rich douchebags spend their money than it is when they don't. 

Ideally, he would have used that money to expand a business and create more jobs, but failing that, spending it is the next best thing.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Unfortunately this thread has become a bit too political fairly quickly. Please remember our Terms of Service concerning posts that comment on other members person or posting style. As always, we prefer not to close threads, but if the discussion focuses on members rather than the OP, we may have to do that.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry. Nothing really to with the subject, but the OP reminded me of this:


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Who wants *to serve* a billionaire?


I would...if I could roll him/her into a sphere the size of a tennis ball and whack them with a tennis racket.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

musicphotogAnimal said:


> I would...if I could roll him/her into a sphere the size of a tennis ball and whack them with a tennis racket.


I'd gladly do this with some leftie politicians.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Very curious opinions here on rich people and their relationship to musicians. Might I remind you that If not for people like Emperor, Joseph II and Nadezhda von Meck, composer's like Mozart and Tchaikovsky and would not have been able to do what they did. That's just two examples but it goes for the majority of composers that are on the recommended lists who would have probably been singing for their supper in the street without rich people. In fact, the owner of TC, although I'm not saying he's rich, must have some money so Million Rainbows and I have something to do after our morning coffee. 
If you ever get a job with an orchestra as a Music Director or Artistic Planner, might I suggest that when a rich person comes into your concert hall, you make him a patron(instead of hitting him over the head with an empty wine bottle). Professional Orchestras could not exist without patrons. The local professional orchestra here, frequently states that even if they sold all of their concert tickets, they still would go broke.
<down off my soap box>


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

deggial said:


> you could sabotage the whole thing by playing music they are least likely to enjoy. Captive audience!


I did ask if these rich folks would consider hiring a string quartet for ther season, I didn't ask what music we could play! 
I think you Deggial and I could come up with some pertinent (and very expensive) examples, hey?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I'd gladly do this with some leftie politicians.


Indeed, right, left _and_ centre.


----------

